# db4o vs. H2 - Meinungen erbeten



## SamHotte (26. Aug 2011)

Moin,

ich hab' zwar viel ge- und versucht, aber noch keine Meinung gefunden, die zu der Frage passt, die sich mir stellt. Nämlich folgendes Problem:
Ich habe ein schönes Adressverwaltungstool gebaut, dessen Datenmodell im Laufe der Zeit aber leider etwas aus dem Ruder gerutscht ist. Dies will ich nun neu machen. Dabei möchte ich auch gleich mal auf eine Web-Oberfläche umstellen, brauche also ein bisschen J2EE-Zeug.
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage: kann ich bei der db4o bleiben oder geht das mit 'ner Webanwendung gar nicht? Wenn ich auf Derby/H2 umstelle, würde ich das wohl mit JPA machen, aber wenn der Aufwand unnötig ist, dann bliebe ich lieber bei db4o.
Kennt sich von Euch jemand gut genug aus, mir einen Tipp geben zu können?

Grazie und Gruß
SamHotte ;-)


----------



## mvitz (26. Aug 2011)

Natürlich kann man auch in Java Webanwendungen schreiben, die db4o als Datenbank nutzen, da spricht nichts gegen. Du wirst dafür dann allerdings eher wenige bis gar keine Tutorials finden. Aber schwer ist das nicht.


----------



## Final_Striker (26. Aug 2011)

SamHotte hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage: kann ich bei der db4o bleiben oder geht das mit 'ner Webanwendung gar nicht?



Warum sollte es nicht gehen???

Du kannst auch db4o und Hibernate verwenden.
http://developer.db4o.com/Projects/html/projectspaces/Db4o-Book/JPAMitdb4oUndHibernate.Pdf


----------



## SamHotte (26. Aug 2011)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> Warum sollte es nicht gehen???
> 
> Du kannst auch db4o und Hibernate verwenden.
> http://developer.db4o.com/Projects/html/projectspaces/Db4o-Book/JPAMitdb4oUndHibernate.Pdf



Zur warum-Frage: meine Zweifel kamen aufgrund anderer Diskussionen um db4o auf. Bin ja beruhigt, wenn es geht ;-)

Zum PDF: danke für den Link - aber warum mit Hibernate abquälen, wenn ich mit db4o doch die Objekte direkt persistieren kann? Kapiere ich vielleicht, wenn ich mich durch die 300+ Seiten gequält habe ^^


----------



## Final_Striker (26. Aug 2011)

SamHotte hat gesagt.:


> ber warum mit Hibernate abquälen, wenn ich mit db4o doch die Objekte direkt persistieren kann? Kapiere ich vielleicht, wenn ich mich durch die 300+ Seiten gequält habe



Ich hab es jetzt nicht gelesen und weiß auch nicht ob es dir was bringt. Ist mir nur aufgefallen als ich mich auf der db4o Homepage umgesehen habe. ;-)


----------



## SamHotte (26. Aug 2011)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab es jetzt nicht gelesen und weiß auch nicht ob es dir was bringt. Ist mir nur aufgefallen als ich mich auf der db4o Homepage umgesehen habe. ;-)



Ich schau' mal drüber und berichte ... bislang hatte ich Hibernate halt so als "halben Weg" in Richtung echte Objektdatenbank angesehen; ein Vorteil von db4o ist, dass man die Bean-Klassen nicht mit zig Annotationen verunstalten muss und dass Vererbung erlaubt ist (bei JPA wird davon abgeraten). Und ein Eclipse-Plugin zum in-die-DB-reinschauen gibt's auch dazu ... wenngleich das einen üblen Bug hat: falls man Enums benutzt, können die Objekte nicht angezeigt werden.


----------



## mvitz (26. Aug 2011)

Naja Objektorientierte Datenbanken haben eben genau so ihre Berechtigung, wie Relationale oder Key-Value-Stores oder Dokumentenorientierte Datenbanken. Hat eben alles Vor- und Nachteile. Solange man sich dessen bewusst ist, sollte man das nehmen was zum Problem am besten passt bzw. wenn mehrere gut passen das, was man am besten kann/eh schon vorhanden ist.


----------

